# Spontaneous Factory Reset



## davidjacobi (Jul 16, 2015)

My name is David Jacobi and I work in a Digital Signage company here in Israel. We have screens distributed in different networks displaying advertisement on 18.5 inch LCD screens. A few of our tablets factory reset itself randomly, out of the blue. I arrived to a location and the screen was on the home page showing a tutorial of how to use the tablet. Does anyone know why this happens? Would appreciate any help. 

Thanks,


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Welcome to TSF. I'm moving this thread to Android for assistance.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Either software or a remote command reset the tablet. Also don't rule out an end user doing this as well.

If it was only a select few, it may be a bug in the software you're using.


----------

